

Do you still use Sublime Text 2 for coding? - magicxman

It is still in Alpha mode and has not been updated since Feb. Will it goes the route of Textmate? Not sure if it is worth to purchase it.
======
sinsear
I only recently started using but I'm still using it in it's "trial" mode, was
planning to purchase later but your point actually makes me wonder. So far
tho, it's been excellent and for my needs - amazing replacement for my
previous IDEs, yes I know, technically ST2 isn't a "full IDE" :)

~~~
magicxman
I am in the same position where I planned to purchase it to support to the
developer. I am worried that there is no further development.

~~~
gchandrasa
You can see the development progress here (<http://www.sublimetext.com/dev>).
It still very active development.

~~~
magicxman
I am aware of the dev build. But latest stable version is still in Feb 2012.

~~~
gchandrasa
The dev version work just fine for me and I use it almost everyday.

------
gchandrasa
I'm using Sublime Text 2 dev version (<http://www.sublimetext.com/dev>),
[2203] release date - 19 June 201 and I love it.

------
benhalllondon
Yes, a nice balance between full IDE and text editor

